

I never delete code - only comment them - perivamsi
http://visualstudiomagazine.com/blogs/tool-tracker/2011/04/wbtip_comment-keystrokes.aspx

======
goo
This is f-ing terrible. Put your code into version control and stop having it
be bad, for goodness sake.

------
ivank
I've seen one reason to keep old code in: if the new implementation is
complicated and the old one is short and simple, keep the old one as
documentation for how the new one _essentially_ works.

~~~
anthonyb
This is exactly what I do when writing complex code, and is about the only
reason that I can think of to comment out code like this. The other time that
I might do it is when I'm trying a couple of implementations to see which one
is better.

But leaving commented out code in there is just asking for trouble. What
happens when someone comments it back in 6 months later?

------
teyc
There are times when this is required. For instance, where I find there is a
line of code that shouldn't be called. Commenting it out and explaining that
it breaks so and so is preferable to deleting it all together because there is
a risk another developer will make the same error too.

------
headShrinker
Sorry I don't agree with this. I delete code all the time. The difference is,
when I write elegant code that I am proud of I save it. The majority of code I
write is utility not elegant by comparison. This is like my art, or any art.

